# Requesting Recipes for Food to eat at work



## u2mr2 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am struggling to come up some decent recipes for food that I can eat at work.

Lately I have been boiling pasta and over cooking chicken and cutting the chicken up to make a simple pasta + chicken meal. I have been having that twice a day but I am dead bored of it, mainly as I have been putting no dresssing on it.

What meals do people make to take to work with them? I have limited cooking equipment at work so I could do with making the meal at home and taking it with me. I am looking for high calorie, and protein meal as I am currently doing a bulk cycle.

Thanks.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i cook a 5 spuds, 3 chicken fillets and have a tin or two of tuna, put them all into a tubaware bowl, mash, and there you go, perfect for munching on throughout the day


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i have no cooking facilities for 5 days at a time...

i cook 1kg of turkey strips in nandos peri peri sauce before leaving home, take a box of various cnp meal bars, raw carrots, celery, cucumber, ready to eat salad, apples, tubs of nuts, tub of protein powder, 12 litres of bottled water, tins of tuna, cheese, rye bread. I'm lucky that my lorry has a cool box for food storage...

I usually end up bringing stuff back, mainly the meal bars... I never have had to buy food out on the road yet....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nandos peri peri is the business slamdog, a little drop can make all the difference to chicken and rice, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Chicken & rice made freshly in the morning (apart from the rice), chicken & wholewheat pasta, lean mince burgers, there's loads you can do.

You can even make a spaghetti or chilli the night before & warm it up in the microwave at work, providing your work has one...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

gym rat said:


> nandos peri peri is the business slamdog, a little drop can make all the difference to chicken and rice, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


yep.. i use a different flavour every week. My fav is the sweet and sticky but they are all nice.

I leave a kilo of turkey bits in it overnight in the fridge then cook it all a couple of hours before i leave for work. i stick it in a tupperware pot and it stays good for a couple of days in the cool box. it lasts for 4 meals over the two days.


----------



## u2mr2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheers guys.

Some great suggestions here for food that I can eat. My work has a microwave so I am going to look into planning some meals and then get the reheated.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

As you have a microwave, you could do what I sometimes do, get the Uncle Bens or Tilda microwave rice ( lots of different flavours available ) and mix in tuna / chicken etc.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I take:

300g home made chili - eat cold.

200g Chicken & 75g rice & Brocolli - I usually reheat this. I should really eat the chicken cold though

Tuna Mayo Salad or Whey & Oats on training days.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> I take:
> 
> 300g home made chili - eat cold.
> 
> ...


How the hell do you eat chilli cold!?

It'd be like chewing rubber, surely?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> How the hell do you eat chilli cold!?
> 
> It'd be like chewing rubber, surely?


I enjoy it mate. Plus I don't really wanna nuke it. I aim to stop doing that with my chicken - just reheat my rice.

If you don't over cook it in the first place its generally fine. I add almonds instead of kidney beans too.


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

baked peppers full of chicken / mince / tuna and brown rice (done em with cous cous too - delicious!). with the tuna ones I sprinkle some grated cheddar on top so when they reheat it all melts.


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

If you have a microwave then you have no real limitations. I'd quite happily have Jambalaya hot or cold, you can always leave out the prawns if you're planning on re-heating. Excellent for proteins and carbs.

Good food does not have to be boring...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Check out my How to grow at work and home guide in the Diet/food/nutritional section, some good stuff in there.

Geo


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Pompey Tim said:


> As you have a microwave, you could do what I sometimes do, get the Uncle Bens or Tilda microwave rice ( lots of different flavours available ) and mix in tuna / chicken etc.


This is what I have done today for the first time and its easy and tastes good! The uncle bens is a bit pricey though so got Tesco version to try it out tomorrow.

Pompey Tim - can you get brown rice in Uncle Bens range as the only stuff i could find was long grain white?


----------



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

I like to take a few tins of tuna ... 2 or 3... depending you dont get bored of it? This is what i snack on... with a banana usually... I like to get out of work for my dinner so i usually go to the butty bar and get a large wholemeal t cake with tonnes of turkey on!! mmmmmmm!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

See you have a microwave at work - what I do jacket sweet potato, then dump a load of cottage cheese/tuna on it.


----------

